# Baby swings for bigger babies?



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Does anyone know of a baby swing that has a higher weight limit?

DD loves the baby swing (Boppy brand) and even naps in it, but she is just over the weight limit (listed at 25 lbs, she is 28 lbs). I would love to to have a second swing that she could take a turn in and not break.


----------



## mcgomery (Feb 4, 2009)

I have never heard of one that they make for bigger babies. Mostly because of the safety factor I would think. Bigger babies do not like to be sitting still for as long and wiggle and squirm.
I have a screened in porch and I put up one of those baby swings that you put on a regular swingset out there. (the red one with the bar that comes down and has a seat belt...you know the one)
I doubt you would want to hook something like this up in your living room but it is all I can think of.


----------



## XyMama (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcgomery* 
I have a screened in porch and I put up one of those baby swings that you put on a regular swingset out there. (the red one with the bar that comes down and has a seat belt...you know the one)
I doubt you would want to hook something like this up in your living room but it is all I can think of.

Ha! This is exactly what we did just a few weeks ago. Well, it's hanging in the door of the spare bedroom, but still...DS had been looking at his swing hanging outside on the deck all winter and I finally thought to bring it inside. We hung it from DH's pull-up bar in the doorway and it has been working out great! Of course it's more for "fun swinging" than "nap swinging" IMO since it's plastic and not terribly comfy for long periods.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, there is the safety factor, but the swing we have is really low to the ground (may 3-4 inches) so even if they "fall out" it's more like they slither out.

Oh well. Hopefully she doesn't break their swing,


----------



## tammylsmith (Jul 11, 2008)

what about a hammock? I can't offer any advice, because mine just arrived, but it is a Happy Hammock, for up to 50 lb, I think. On there website, some parents talk about there lo's still napping in theirs until 4 years old. That is why I wanted to try it, for my 20 month old. I don't know if it will work yet, or if she will reject it. In fact, I was coming onto the forum today to post that very question


----------



## tammylsmith (Jul 11, 2008)

I meant Happy Hangup. Sorry! www.happyhangup.com


----------



## mcgomery (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I will stick with bringing that red swing in the house. There is no way I can afford that hammock no matter how cute it is.


----------

